# Molasses Hay question...



## Hayboy1 (Jul 19, 2008)

I know this may seem like a weird question, but have any of you heard of adding molasses into late cut hay? Are there any downsides to it? I was thinking of incorporating it into the hay while its being baled? Does this sound feasible? TIA Mike


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

I read an article several years ago about a beef farmer who injected molassas into round bales to make the cows eat it better. I believe the farmer sweared by it. He did it after baling was done with a bale spear that had tubes welded on to pump the molassas into the bale. Interesting idea.


----------



## Hayboy1 (Jul 19, 2008)

well with the weather we have been having, we are very late finishing up our first cut. alot of it is beef grade hay in my eyes. We are obviously not the only one in this boat. But my thought was to somehow come up with a system to apply right into the feed chamber as the hay is going in. I know it will be a lot of trial and error. You think of any downsides? I am sure the hay will be much more inviting with some candy on it. I may try this on the kids brussell sprouts as well!!


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

the only thing i can think of is how much molassas residue will get on the baler and will it cause any problems.

The brussell sprouts are a good idea, wonder if my girls would like it

Alot of guys finished first in my area last week.


----------



## Hayboy1 (Jul 19, 2008)

yeah thats what I was thinking as well, but I imagine, if I put enough hay through it, the hay will wear it out...lol hopefully!! We got our premium stuff up in due time, but now have another 130 acres of 1st still standing. It will be another year where we will be doing 1st 2nd and some 3rd all at once!! Ahh the joys of haying in Seattle...errr I mean New England....have you seen this site before? Interesting idea www.tqhp.com


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Sounds great in theory, but does it work and how cost effective is it?


----------



## Hayboy1 (Jul 19, 2008)

I will be sure to let you know. I am waiting to see how much the cost is for the molasses by the barrel.


----------



## Hayboy1 (Jul 19, 2008)

I think I misinterpreted your questions...lol I believe they dumped over 2.5 million on the project, seems pretty tough to turn a profit on an investment that size, considering the price of we'll say everything....I saw another company in Maine, I think it was Lucerne Feeds, who do close to that, but do it after chopping it appears....


----------



## Irish hayman (Jul 12, 2008)

Hayboy1 said:


> well with the weather we have been having, we are very late finishing up our first cut. alot of it is beef grade hay in my eyes. We are obviously not the only one in this boat. But my thought was to somehow come up with a system to apply right into the feed chamber as the hay is going in. I know it will be a lot of trial and error. You think of any downsides? I am sure the hay will be much more inviting with some candy on it. I may try this on the kids brussell sprouts as well!!


 Thats what we used to do in Ireland years ago with medium quality hay pour the molasses over it when feeding it out. The cattle would eat all the medium quaility hay that without molasses they would be slow to eat.


----------

